# Pousaflores



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Any expats live in the areas of Pousaflores/Caetano in central Portugal?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Figueiro Dos Vinhos which is about 20 km away.


----------

